# مواقع تعاريف جميع قطع الهاردوير مهمة جدا



## holiness (26 ديسمبر 2009)

1- Ati 
http://www.ati.com/support/driver.html
2- TOSHIBA
http://www.toshiba.com/tai/
3- NVIDIA
http://www.nvidia.com/
4- Intel
http://www.intel.com/
5- ASUS
http://www.asus.com.tw/support/download/download.aspx
6- EPSON
http://www.epson.co.uk/support/download/index.htm
7- Westrn Digital
http://www.westerndigital.com/service
8- CREATIVE
http://asia.creative.com/support/drivers
9- MSI
http://www.msi.com.tw/program/support/spt_index.php
10- IBM
http://www-1.ibm.com/support
11- Fujitsu
http://www.fujitsu.com/support/support_index.html
12- A open
http://download.aopen.com.tw/downloa...nguage=English
13- UMAX
http://www.umax.com/support
14- MAGI
http://www.maginnovision.com/download.htm
15- Acer
http://www.acersupport.com/html/alldownloads.html
16- LG
http://www.lgeus.com/Service/Service_Main.asp
17- FASTCOM
http://www.fastcom.com.tw/
18- GIGA
http://www.giga-byte.com/support/support.htm
19- Panasonic
http://www.panasonic.com/support/software/download.html
20- Hp
http://www.hp.com/cposupport/software.html
21- Seagate
http://www.seagate.com/support/index.html 
22- PINE
http://www.pine-support.com/
23- Tekram
http://www.tekram.com/techsupport.asp
24- Elsa
http://www.elsa.com/EN/Support/driver_professional.asp
25- Lifeview
http://www.lifeview.com/download.html
26- PC chips
http://www.pcchips.com.tw/
27- Proview
http://www.proview.net/service/download/index.htm
28- YAMA
http://www.yamahamultimedia.com/yec/...tomer/help.htm
29- Sam
http://www.samsung.com/in/support/pr...oad/index.aspx
30- 3com
http://www.3com.com/products/en_US/p...htype=download
31- adi
http://www.adi.com.tw/Driver%20Download%20c.htm
32- Zoltrix
http://www.zoltrix.com/support_html/supportserv.htm
33- Matrox
http://www.matrox.com/mga/support/drivers/home.cfm
34- 3.alps
http://www3.alps.co.jp/index-e.html
35- brother
http://www.brother.com/E-ftp/swin2-main.html
36- ALTEC lansing
http://www.alteclansing.com/support_....asp?section=1
37- cnet
http://www.cnet.com.tw/
38- Shuttle
http://www.shuttle.com/hq/support/download/download.asp
39- AVerMedia
http://www.avermedia.com/cgi-bin/support_download.asp
40- PC partner
http://www.pcpartner.com/support/drivers.htm
41- Actima
http://www.actima.com.tw/download.htm
42- ABIT
http://www2.abit.com.tw/page/en/down...s/download.gif
43- BTC
http://www.btc.com.tw/english/3-1-driver_download.htm
44- Voodoofiles
http://www.voodoofiles.com/3dfxhelp.asp
45- Diamond
http://www.diamondmm.com/support.html
46- ESS
http://www.esstech.com/techsupp/drivers.shtm
47- SAMPO
http://www.sampotech.com/support-driver.htm
48- AZTECH
http://www.aztech.com.sg/download.htm
49- ECS
http://www.ecs.com.tw/
50- Hyundaiq 
http://www.hyundaiq.com/
51- lucky
http://www.lucky-star.com.tw/pub/CD-Driver​


----------



## إسلام2 (26 ديسمبر 2009)

الرجاء التثبيت


----------



## holiness (26 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا اسلام على الرد ... 

وهو تقريبا مرجع للاقسام التعاريف للقطع


----------



## ايهما حق (10 يناير 2010)

مشكوووووووورررررررررررررررر


ربنا يباركك


----------



## holiness (11 يناير 2010)

لا شكر على واجب 

وربنا يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (29 أبريل 2010)

*


شكراااااااا جزيلا

سلام المسيح معك

*


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 أبريل 2010)

راااااااااااااائع جدا 
شكرا ليك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------

